# looking for ADA garden hooks



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Wondering if any of you know where I can get some ADA garden hooks or something similar to those hooks. I have a glass top I want to use for my rimless tank but not sure how to get it on there nicely.

http://www.adana.com.sg/productsimages/aquarium tank/cube garden hook/81_Gazoa.jpg

thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I was at J&L and they use the plastic stuff used on the back of a glass top and cut it down, works great I made up a glass top for my 17 rimless looks great, I'll try and put up some pictures of it later. call me if you want and I'll explain 604 789 4985.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: glass tops for rimless tank*

Here's a couple of pictures of the glass top I made for my rimless tank, it worked well, copied the design from J&L's show room tank


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome, thanks for the info and pics, I have the exact same setup at the moment except it is for a 57 gallon tank and i'm a bit worried about the plastic giving out since it is such a big piece of glass.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the stuff is actually a nylon-plastic material and is very strong. I know it's a bear to cut, I don't think it would be a problem as the one I saw at J&L was pretty big top.
Roger's aquatics sells the trim in 2 thickness sizes. Good luck with it which ever way you decide to go. cheers Laurie


----------

